# 36x18" footprint



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

anyone know if there is a tank or tanks made with this footprint, if so what are the sizes (gallons) and anyone know what I should expect to pay for a tank this size.

after checking google I found this info 

30 gallon Breeder	36" x 18" x 12"	348 lbs
40 gallon Breeder	36" x 18" x 16"	458 lbs

anyone know what these tanks sell for? I'm trying to decide whether to buy or build myself

Thanks
Ross


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Green, I believe in the 36 x 18 foot there are a few options. I was at big Al's Monday and saw the following Perfecto tanks 1) 30 gallon - 36 x 13 x 16, 2) 40 gallon breeder - 36 x 18 x 16 - $100, 3) 65 gallon - 36 x 18 x 24 - $100. There may be a few other options with other manufacturers but that is all I think there was for Perfecto. There is also a website that I came across that gives common aquarium sizes. I attached a link below so you can have a look.

http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'm leaning towards the 30 or 40 breeder tank sizes.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

Most tanks under 100G are usually sold for $1/Gallon.

40G and 30G should be one of the most common tanks sold around.
Check pricenetwork.ca


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks for the tip, I will do that when I'm ready to buy.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

PETSMART is selling the 40 G Breeder for 119.00 and includes glass cover and light canopy


----------

